# Bí quyết chăm sóc da nhạy cảm an toàn và tốt cho sức khoẻ



## thuypham (29/5/18)

*Chăm sóc da nhạy cảm an toàn và tốt cho sức khoẻ không phải chị em nào cũng biết đâu các bạn nhé, do đó làm thế nào để chăm sóc làn da mình đúng cách thì bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp chị em hiểu hơn về việc chăm sóc làn da mình trong tiết trời mùa hè nắng nóng.*

Với việc bạn đang sở hữu một làn da nhạy cảm, thì trước tiên bạn nên ngưng sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm có thành phần hoá học là điều chăc chắn, vì những dòng sản phẩm này không những gây tổn thương cho da mà còn khiến tình trạng da của bạn ngày càng xấu đi. Nhưng khi mùa hè đến, là lúc chị em chúng ta cũng rất cần đến các biện pháp bảo vệ như sử dụng các loại kem chống nắng vật lý, có thành phần tự nhiên tốt cho da, thứ hai bạn nên dùng các loại sữa rửa mặt để đánh bay các vết bẩn trên cơ thể. Ngoài ra, để chăm sóc làn da nhạy cảm an toàn và tốt cho sức khoẻ thì ngay sau đây websosanh xin được bật mí cho chị em một số bí quyết bổ ích sau.

_

_
_Làn da nhạy cảm cần được bảo vệ và chăm sóc đúng cách thì hiệu quả mới cao_​
*1. Đắp mặt nạ bằng nguyên liệu từ thiên nhiên*
Một điểm mình luôn phải chú ý là trước khi đi ngủ mình luôn dùng các loại rau củ hoặc hoa quả tự nhiên thái lát mỏng sau đó đắp lên da, trong khoảng 15 phút thì các bạn nên đi rửa sạch, hiệu quả của nó tốt lắm đấy nhé các nàng, nếu như các nàng có làn da nhạy cảm thì mình khuyên chị em nên sử dụng bột nghệ tinh luyện và mật ong cùng với một lát chanh tươi sau đó chộn đều làm hỗn hợp và thoa đều lên vùng da đó trong khoảng 15 phút rồi đem đi rửa sạch, mình tin chắc rằng nếu chị em mà kiên chì thì làn da của chị em sẽ được cải thiện đáng kể đó.

*2. Test qua bất kỳ các loại kem chống nắng, dưỡng da nào trước khi mua về sử dụng*
Mọi kem dưỡng da, cũng như kem chống nắng cho mùa hè trước khi muốn sử dụng thì chị em phải test trước trên da, dù bạn có thuộc loại da thường hay da khô và các loại da khác đi nữa cũng nên test trước các sản phẩm chăm sóc da nhé. Với da nhạy cảm thì điều này càng không thể bỏ qua. Bằng cách thoa kem dưỡng da, kem chống nắng lên vùng da tay, da sau vành tai. Chờ  phản ứng của da ít nhất 24 tiếng trước khi áp dụng lên mặt. Bên cạnh đó, để đảm bảo sự an toàn cho làn da bạn cần tìm hiểu kỹ thành phần của sản phẩm trước khi quyết định mua về sử dụng sau này.

*3. Sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm, kem chống nắng trước ra ngoài trời vào mùa hè*
Kem dưỡng ẩm được ví như liều thuốc bổ cho làn da nhạy cảm vậy đó, nó sẽ giúp da không khô, luôn mềm mại và tạo một lớp màng bảo vệ da khỏi ảnh hưởng của môi trường xung quanh. Bên cạnh đó, các bạn nhớ dùng kem chống nắng SPF 30 dù là ở mùa nào trong năm thì nó cũng rất cần cho chị em chúng ta đó.

*4. Kết hợp sử dụng sữa rửa mặt an toàn cho làn da*
Trước khi đi chơi, đi ngủ bạn cũng nên sử dụng sữa rửa mặt để vệ sinh cho làn da của mình, chị em nên nhớ chọn những loại sữa rửa mặt có thành phần an toàn cho làn da nhạy cảm nhé, nếu như chị em chưa biết chọn loại sữa rửa mặt nào an toàn và tốt cho da thì chị em có thể tham khoả trong link dưới đây nhé.

_

_
_Sử dụng kết hợp các loại kem dưỡng ẩm, sữa rửa mặt, kem chống nắng có thành phần tự nhiên rất tốt cho da nhạy cảm_​
*5. Kết hợp chế độ ăn bổ sung nguồn dinh dưỡng phù hợp*
Để chăm sóc da nhạy cảm thì chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh và khoa học sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế các vấn đề nan giải về da như nám, sạm, khô, tàn nhang, nếp nhăn, mụn…Chị em nên uống 2 lít nước mỗi ngày, ăn các thực phẩm có đủ dưỡng chất, axit béo, vitamin, chất chống oxy hóa và đặc biệt là nguồn thực phẩm chứa collagen. Vì suy cho cùng thì collagen chiếm đến 70% cấu trúc da. Cho nên muốn duy trì nét đẹp cho làn da thì chị em nên bổ sung collagen là điều cần thiết nhất.

Hi vọng những thông tin trên đây có thể giúp chị em trong việc chăm sóc và bảo vệ làn da nhạy cảm an toàn và tốt cho sức khoẻ nhất.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

